# [Choix] Meilleur client edonkey sans X ?

## ze_dark_viking

Suite a mon probleme avec l'installation de la dépendance ocaml necessaire au fonctionnement de mldonkey, je cherche un bon client e donkey alternatif fonctionnant sans X...

Merci de m'eclairer, parce que mon serveur n'a pas grand chose a se mettre sous la dent depuis deux bonnes semaines (période ou g fait passer mon serveur nt4 a une gentoo 1.4)   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Doudou

Je ne suis pas un grand connaisseur en P2P mais essaye : net-p2p/mldonkey. Il a un serveur web integré ce qui permet de gerer tes DL depuis n'importe ou. Par contre, il a une interface GTK donc peut etre qu'il va absolument vouloir X...

----------

## ze_dark_viking

Hum...

Comme je le disais, mldonkey refuse de s'installer chez moi   :Rolling Eyes: 

cela dit je ne savais pas qu'il fallait gtk... il est desactivé ds mon use... c'est peut etre la source de mon problème

----------

## yuk159

Je suis tres certainement a la rue mais il y avait un client edonkey en ligne de commande mais ca fait un bail (et je suis pas un accros du P2P).

[EDIT]

voila une adresse qui devrai t'interresser : http://www.edonkey2000.com/

par contre ca fait un bail que j'ai pas essaye donc je sais pas ce que ca donne  :Wink: 

----------

## broly

Tu peux installer webdonkey.

C tres bien et tres fonctionnel.

voici l'@ :http://ocbmaurice.dyndns.org/

Dis moi ce que tu en penses !! Moi je l'ai utuiliser un sacrer moment avant d'utiliser mldonkey, le seul truc c qu'il s'appuis sur un client edonkey en ligne de commande ( t'as le choix sur le client ) qui n'est pas tres stable !!

----------

## TGL

 *ze_dark_viking wrote:*   

> cela dit je ne savais pas qu'il fallait gtk... il est desactivé ds mon use... c'est peut etre la source de mon problème

 

Non:

 - ocaml se fiche de gtk

 - lablgtk, qui lui en a besoin, n'est requis que si le flag "gtk"  est activé

 - la gui de mldonkey est bien omise si le flag "gtk" est désactivé

Très clairement, mldonkey reste le client le plus souple sous linux. Peut être que si tu postais comme gim te l'avais demandé les derniers messages de ton echec de compil' de ocaml (le dernier bloc de commande, pas juste "error qqch") on pourrait t'aider à y remédier.

----------

## ze_dark_viking

effectivement g vu plus tard que ocaml se tape de gtk...

En fait j'ai trouvé une solution alternative a laquelle j'aurais du penser bien plus tot si j'avais eu un peu plus d'experience sous linux : telecharger les binaires du site et se limiter a la decompression lol...

Le prb avec mon message d'erreur c qu'il ne donne rien de parlant : "fonctiun src_compile error", et les recherches que g fait sur les differents forum ont donné qu'une seule personne qui avait eu ce message d'erreur a pu s'en sortir. Les autres sont restés ds le noir... et les manip indiquées (genre -tlctk) ne corrigent strictement rien...

Maintenant la question que je me pose est comment lancer le mlnet des le demarrage (g crée un lien symbolique ds /etc/initd et fait un rc-update mais au moment du boot il me dit que la syntaxe n'est pas bonne... et surtout il me crée les fichiers de config DANS le repertoire /init.d... moyen trip...

----------

## TGL

 *ze_dark_viking wrote:*   

> Le prb avec mon message d'erreur c qu'il ne donne rien de parlant : "fonctiun src_compile error"

 

L'important n'est pas ce message, c'est son contexte, disons les 15 ou 20 lignes qui sont passées avant.

 *ze_dark_viking wrote:*   

> Maintenant la question que je me pose est comment lancer le mlnet des le demarrage (g crée un lien symbolique ds /etc/initd et fait un rc-update mais au moment du boot il me dit que la syntaxe n'est pas bonne... et surtout il me crée les fichiers de config DANS le repertoire /init.d... moyen trip...

 

Oui, les fichiers de ce répertoires sont des scripts qui doivent au moins pouvoir recevoir des commandes telles que "start" ou "stop", déclarer des dépendances pour l'ordre de démarrage, etc. Bref, c'est pas des binaires.

Va voir dans /usr/portage/net-p2p/mldonkey/files les fichiers dispo, et regarde aussi dans l'ebuild  /usr/portage/net-p2p/mldonkey/mldonkey-2.5.3-r1.ebuild, dans la fonction src_install(), leurs destinations respectives. C'est assez explicite, et plutôt bien fichu comme scripts de démarrage, config, etc.

----------

## ze_dark_viking

merci pour l'info, je vais aller voir ca... cela dit g comme l'impression que c un peu technique pour un quasi noob ss linux non ?

----------

## ze_dark_viking

Tant que j'y suis je rajoute une question :

J'ai lancé mldonkey, configuré ect... la config me semble bonne, mes serveurs sont connectés en "hi" (deux sur quatre sont des bon serveurs dont je me suis souvent servi auparavant sur emule) et les telechargements que j'ai lancé ont avancé de 700ko depuis 3 heures (sur un total de 4go).

Les fichiers sont pourtant assez facile a telecharger normalement (qq episodes d'une série tres connue) et pourtant ca ne bouge pas/difficilement... Et d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire mldonkey est tres performant sur le réseau edonkey, du coup je me demande si mon prb est normal et que ce n'est qu'une question de patience ou si il y a un prb de configuration...

----------

## ze_dark_viking

Tant que j'y suis je rajoute une question :

J'ai lancé mldonkey, configuré ect... la config me semble bonne, mes serveurs sont connectés en "hi" (deux sur quatre sont des bon serveurs dont je me suis souvent servi auparavant sur emule) et les telechargements que j'ai lancé ont avancé de 700ko depuis 3 heures (sur un total de 4go).

Les fichiers sont pourtant assez facile a telecharger normalement (qq episodes d'une série tres connue) et pourtant ca ne bouge pas/difficilement... Et d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire mldonkey est tres performant sur le réseau edonkey, du coup je me demande si mon prb est normal et que ce n'est qu'une question de patience ou si il y a un prb de configuration...

----------

## TGL

 *ze_dark_viking wrote:*   

> cela dit g comme l'impression que c un peu technique pour un quasi noob ss linux non ?

 

Non, tu vas apprendre des choses, c'est tout.

Pour comprendre comment l'ebuild installe ces fichiers, y'a qu'à le lire en ayant ça sous le coude (notamment le dernier tableau de la section 4). Tu devrais donc pouvoir faire la même chose à la main sans problème (c'est vraiment juste 2 ou 3 fichiers à copier de ci de là, tu seras étonné du peu de boulot qu'il y a à faire pour l'avoir d'installé nickel). Oh, et puis il y a aussi ce thread d'où est issu le script d'init fourni par l'ebuild.

Et si tu es suffisament curieux pour chercher à comprendre le système d'init, et donc ces fameux fichiers de /etc/init.d , c'est ici.

 *ze_dark_viking wrote:*   

> Tant que j'y suis je rajoute une question

 

Ça marche jamais la première fois, c'est l'effet mldonkey. Je te suggère d'aller ici pour lire de la doc ou poser des questions. Enfin, si quelqu'un d'autre que moi ici s'en ressent de faire un mldonkey howto, moi j'ai rien contre, mais perso j'ai la flemme et je pense sincèrement que tu trouveras tout là bas en fouinant un peu.

----------

## Doudou

 *ze_dark_viking wrote:*   

> Hum...
> 
> Comme je le disais, mldonkey refuse de s'installer chez moi  
> 
> 

 

Rahaaa, trop a la rue le Doudou...désolé   :Embarassed: 

----------

## linux_girl

 *ze_dark_viking wrote:*   

> Suite a mon probleme avec l'installation de la dépendance ocaml necessaire au fonctionnement de mldonkey, je cherche un bon client e donkey alternatif fonctionnant sans X...
> 
> Merci de m'eclairer, parce que mon serveur n'a pas grand chose a se mettre sous la dent depuis deux bonnes semaines (période ou g fait passer mon serveur nt4 a une gentoo 1.4)  

 

mon probleme d'install de mldonkey est similaire au tient !

mais je me suis apersue que de liberer 500MO de disk dure a suffit pour l'install des dep (Ocalm bouf un max de places sources tmp + install file)

----------

## linux_girl

--==Le mldonkey howto==--

1) libere > 1 GO sur la partition qui contient /usr/* et /var/*

2) emerge -pv ocalm pour voir les packs et les options

2.5 ) USE="..." emerge ocalm

3) Perso pour moi j'ai choper les sources du site .

apres l'installe et j'ai suivit les instructions du tar

le makefile telecharge directement une version de labglgtk du net et l'install localement pas globalement !

4) une fois l'installe fini recherche le mlnet 

5) fait lui un rep special avec les autorisation qui faut puis execute le

5.5)puis rectifier le group et user + les autorisation des sousdosier ainsi crées (uploads/ incomings/ .. ..)

6) faite un fichier /etc/init.d/mlnet

(utilise apres vim ou nano pour sauver le fichier car kwrite merde avec les tabulations)

```

#!/sbin/runscript

start() {

   ebegin "Starting mlnet"

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile /var/run/mlnet.pid --exec /opt/MonRepMlDonKey/mlnet

   eend $? "Failed to start mlnet"

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Stopping mlnet"

   start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/mlnet.pid

   eend $? "Failed to stop speechd"

   killall festival

}

restart() {

   svc_stop

   sleep 1

   svc_start

}

```

7) demarge 

/etc/init.d/mlnet start

 :Cool:  si l' eptape 7 est ok 

rc-update add mlnet default

9) http://127.0.0.1:4080/

----------

## Paulbro

J'ai un raté à l'étape 6 que j'ai du mal à comprendre. Sinon mlnet marche normalement depuis plusieurs mois sur ma machine.

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b$ mlnet start
> 
> Your system supports 1024 file descriptors
> 
> Resolving [paulbro] ...done
> ...

 

Le script de démarrage est celui ci :

 *Quote:*   

>  #!/sbin/runscript
> 
>  start() {
> 
>     ebegin "Starting mlnet"
> ...

 

 :Sad: 

----------

## linux_girl

 *Paulbro wrote:*   

> J'ai un raté à l'étape 6 que j'ai du mal à comprendre. Sinon mlnet marche normalement depuis plusieurs mois sur ma machine.
> 
> bla bla bla...
> 
> bla bla bla...
> ...

 

Le script de démarrage n'est pas en cause !

 *Quote:*   

>  #!/sbin/runscript
> 
>  start() {
> 
>     ebegin "Starting mlnet"
> ...

 

Fatal error: exception Sys_error("./downloads.ini: Permission denied")

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Deux choix saufres a toi soit refaire l'etapes 5) detailler ci-desous

ou alors ajuster les permisions (recursivement ca vaut mieux car tu pourait avoir dautres problems cacher car mlnet coupe stdout) [le propio et le group de mlnet et son rep et sous-rep ne doivent pas être le root car une fois mlnet lancé ,meme en root, il large les root-privilége ! securité avant tous !]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) stoper mlnet :

```

ps -A|grep mlnet |xargs kill

ou

killall mlnet

ou

/etc/init.d/mlnet stop

```

et check 

```
ps -A|grep mlnet
```

pour etre sure qu'il est bien killer

2) tu t'est tromper ou 5) . il faut faire come moi pas en root

pas etre root ! :

```

cd ~ #te met dans ton rep perso

mkdir mlnet1-5.3

cp /<le rep ou se trouve mlnet>/mlnet  mlnet1-5.3/

cd mlnet1-5.3/

chown <ton nom dutilisateur> mlnet #il se peut que tu dois etre root pour fair ça mais aprés revient avec exit

chgrp <ton nom dutilisateur> mlnet

chmod -R ug+wrx mlnet # pas en root

cd ..

chmod -R ug+wrx mlnet1-5.3/

```

et maintenat que tu as put coriger l'etape 5) et que les autres etapes samble etres corectet tu sait comment l'utiliser 

NB: verifie le chemin de mlnet dans /etc/init.d/mlnet

```

start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile /var/run/mlnet.pid --exec

/home/data1/.mldonkey/mlnet

```

ps : emerge kmldonkey en root

puis sort du root avec exit et:

```

kcontrole #tu peut config kmldonkey avec

kmldonkey # interface graphique

```

ca te lance une joli interface graphique !

ps2 : aprend à utiliser les permision unix ! c la base !

tu vas deguster

moi j'ai apris unix en 2 mois en potassant un enorme book j'ai simplement lu 200/600 pages

----------

## Paulbro

Si c'est  pb de droit comment se fait-il que puisse lancer mlnet sans problème en me placant dans mons rep et lancant "mlnet".

Non, non, je pense qu'il a un autre truc que j'ai raté ou que je n'ai pas compris.  :Embarassed: 

Dans ton script ce que tu nomme ton répertoiremldonkey, c'est bien le rep ou se trouvent temp et incoming ?

----------

## Paulbro

Je n'utilise pas kmldonkey, c'est toujours ça de gagné en ressources. J'utilise l'interface web qui est excellente.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## linux_girl

 *Paulbro wrote:*   

> Je n'utilise pas kmldonkey, c'est toujours ça de gagné en ressources. J'utilise l'interface web qui est excellente. 

 

l'interface web c'est de la merde !

kmldonkey boufe trés peut puis tu peux le fermer ca kill pas le core 'mlnet'

puis ta ka suivre l'etape 1) et 2)

de mon dernier poste car ton meprie pour aprendre les bases sur les permisions  de fichiers m'intolére !

bye ! cecie fut mon dernier poste pour ce sujet !

----------

## Paulbro

Moins de haine... :Sad: 

Si je t'ennuies, ne réponds pas, c'est moins agressif.

Du mépris pour les permissions !!! Admettons. Mais je persiste à penser que les permissions de mon repertoire .mldonkey ne sont pas la source de mon problème puisque ca fait trois mois que j'utilise mlnet sans difficulté particulière. Je pense avoir merdé autre chose (je n'ai pas lu de bouquin de 600 pages, tout au plus un peu parcouru, beaucoup de choses ont donc put se produire).

Merci pour le script.  :Smile: 

----------

## linux_girl

 *Paulbro wrote:*   

> Moins de haine...
> 
> Si je t'ennuies, ne réponds pas, c'est moins agressif.
> 
> Du mépris pour les permissions !!! Admettons. Mais je persiste à penser que les permissions de mon repertoire .mldonkey ne sont pas la source de mon problème puisque ca fait trois mois que j'utilise mlnet sans difficulté particulière. Je pense avoir merdé autre chose (je n'ai pas lu de bouquin de 600 pages, tout au plus un peu parcouru, beaucoup de choses ont donc put se produire).
> ...

 

cela na rien a voire !

puis taka faire

chmod -R 777 /<tom rep> 

comme ca tous le monde a le droit de faire ce qu'il veut avec tes fichier !

----------

## yuk159

 *pbx06 wrote:*   

> de mon dernier poste car ton meprie pour aprendre les bases sur les permisions  de fichiers m'intolére !

 

Bel esprit ... sympa   :Confused: 

Ca fait toujours plaisir a voir un si haut niveau de tolerance, personne ne t'oblige a lui repondre ...Il fait surement ce qu'il peu pour comprendre le fonctionnement de ce qui est pour toi apparement evident.

----------

## TGL

 *pbx06 wrote:*   

> --==Le mldonkey howto==--
> 
> [...]
> 
> 

 

À partir de ce post je comprends plus grand chose. 

Quel est l'intérêt de ce howto par rapport à "emerge mldonkey"? Le script d'init fourni avec l'ebuild est bien plus clean, et au moins on peut y configurer l'utilisateur sous lequel mlnet tournera, et eviter ainsi les histoires de permissions tout en gardant un niveau de sécurité convenable. Bref, je me demande ce que la fin de la discussion fait là, d'autant que le ton en est assez éloigné de celui auquel on est habitué ici.

----------

## Paulbro

Voilà ce que je fais pour lancer mlnet :

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b$ su paul
> 
> bash-2.05b$ cd /home/data1/.mldonkey/
> 
> bash-2.05b$ mlnet &
> ...

 

C'est laborieux, c'est pour cela que ton script je la trouve sympa.

J'ai appliqué béton les commandes que tu m'as données, ca ne change rien. Ca ne m'étonne pas parce que :

 *Quote:*   

> drwxr-xr-x    4 paul     paul         1640 2003-09-13 19:22 .mldonkey

 

Tout le contenu de .mldonkey est évidement pareil.

----------

## yuk159

Alors un peu comme TGL je ne comprend pas trop ce qui ce passe ici.

Je viens d'emerge mldonkey avec une commande_de_la_mort_qui_tue emerge mldonkey  :Confused: 

Jai modifier le fichier /etc/conf.d/mldonkey pour que mon utilisateur soit pris en compte plutot que l'utilisateur p2p

```
# /etc/conf.d/mldonkey

# Config file for mldonkey control script

# Change the following vars only if you know

# what you're doing, there's no checking for

# invalid data yet!

# owner of mlnet process (don't change, must be existing)

USER="yuk"

# home dir of owner (don't change, must be existing)

BASEDIR="/home/yuk"

# subdir if any (will be created, if not existing)

SUBDIR=".mldonkey"

# logfile (/dev/null for nowhere)

LOG="/var/log/mldonkey.log"

# bandwidth control, values in kb/s

LOW_DOWN="6"

LOW_UP="2"

HIGH_DOWN="30"

HIGH_UP="10"

# nice level, 0<x<19, more nice -> less cpuspeed consumed

NICE="19"

# mldonkey server ip, usually localhost

SERVER="localhost"

# port for webinterface, usually 4080

PORT="4080"

# to enable password restricted access,

# uncomment and set BOTH following vars:

#USERNAME="admin"

#PASSWORD=""

```

Et voila je lance le script /etc/init.d/mldonkey start puis mldonkey et voila ca marche.

En ce moment j'ai coupe l'interface mais mldonkey est toujours actif et ca ce resent sur ma bande passante.

----------

## knarf

Bonjour,

 :Arrow:  Pour commencer, oui je sais ce thread est vieux, mais bon, qui n'utilise pas la fonction Rechercher.

En faite, je voulais juste savoir, si il était faisable de joindre l'interface web de mldonkey à partir d'un autre poste, et même peut-être du web, ce qui permetterait de gérer les divers downloads en dehors de chez moi.

Merci

----------

## knarf

Autant pour moi.

```
list of IP address allowed to control the client via telnet/GUI/WEB

You surely want to control your mldonkey after it has been started ;)

if you want to grafically control it on the system mldonkey is running

simply leave this option by "127.0.0.1"

But if you want to control your mldonkey with another pc in your LAN (maybe with a windows desktop via webbrowser)

you put in your the IP of the pc you want to control mldonkey with (eg 192.168.0.1)

Well ... thats the basics!

Save your edited "downloads.ini" file and copy it over the "downloads.ini.old"

Now you can go and start mldonkey again.

Then "log on" to your mldonkey via starting ./mldonkey_gui in another linux console

OR via webbrowser by typing: http://127.0.0.1:4080 in the address bar.

If you want to control your linux mldonkey with another pc in

your LAN and you configured it (see above) then you have to

enter http:/"mldonkey-pc-IP-adress":4080 in your web browser

e.g. http://192.168.0.2:4080

So long ... much fun @ sharing & l33chin!

pm

```

A tester ce que ça vaut.

----------

## scout

 *ze_dark_viking wrote:*   

> Tant que j'y suis je rajoute une question :
> 
> J'ai lancé mldonkey, configuré ect... la config me semble bonne, mes serveurs sont connectés en "hi" (deux sur quatre sont des bon serveurs dont je me suis souvent servi auparavant sur emule) et les telechargements que j'ai lancé ont avancé de 700ko depuis 3 heures (sur un total de 4go).

 

Nan, c'est parceque edonkey, t'as beau faire tout ce que tu veux, c'est de la merde: si tu veux télécharger plus rapidement faut mettre quelques truc en partage, environ 1 Go plus mettre ton upload au moins a 10, tout le monde te bouletise ton upload alors que tu télécharges rien, les gros serveurs sont pas stables, et en plus il y a pleins de "fakes", c'est comme cela qu'en voulant télélcharger le film Y j'ai eu Z qui n'a rien à voir. Passe à bittorrent pour les trucs grand public, c'est nettement mieux: plus rapide, boulétise moins et zéro fake! . Dans les deux cas il te faut une QoS pour que tu puisses surfer mieux pendant que ça télécharge

http://lartc.org/wondershaper/

----------

## scout

 *knarf wrote:*   

> En faite, je voulais juste savoir, si il était faisable de joindre l'interface web de mldonkey à partir d'un autre poste, et même peut-être du web, ce qui permetterait de gérer les divers downloads en dehors de chez moi

 

En gros soit tu te logges en ssh avec du port forwarding:

rajoute une ligne "LocalForward=12345 localhost:4080" (c'est 4080 le port pour le serveur web de ml donkey , c'est bien ça ??? je ne suis plus sur) et apres tu le logges en ssh sur la machine, puis http://localhost:12345 va t'ouvrir le serveur web.

Ou alors y'a un paramètre de mldonkey à modifier pour pouvoir y acceder directement: un paramètre ou tu liste les ip des gens autorisés à acceder au serveur web

----------

## knarf

Je voulais plus me diriger vers l'interface web sans passer par du ssh, je sais bien qu'en ssh j'aurais pu le faire.

Maintenant à des droits comme l'école/le boulot, je n'ai pas accès à du ssh par contre je pourrais passer par du web.

Mais je fouillerais dans la conf et sur les sites ( ce que je n'avais pas fait ), dès que mon ocaml se compilera, on dirait qu'il fait assez la tête pour s'emerger.

----------

## scout

si tu veux un acces en ssh depuis le boulot, utilise corkscrew (pas dans portage), ou socksify (du paquetage dante), ou httptunel pour passer à travers le proxy http, et sit'as un proxy socks, alors essaye avec socksify ou tsocks. Perso, moi quand je suis derrière le firewall de mon école je passe ssh à travers le proxy socks 5 qui est prévu pour laisser passer le trafic ICQ.

----------

